# Aziz Fatima Medical College Vs Pak Red Crescent Medical College



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Assalam o alikum! I need help please tell me about Pak Red Crescent medical college and its hospital..how is the atmosphere and classes there? n which one would be better for me Aziz Fatima Faisalabd or Pak Red Crescent Lahore. 
PS: I'm from Lahore


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Aziz Fatima is far better than Red cresent bcoz its hospital is national standard....top professors of punjab medical colg are teaching in aziz fatima...


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> Aziz Fatima is far better than Red cresent bcoz its hospital is national standard....top professors of punjab medical colg are teaching in aziz fatima...


ok thaknx for your help


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah AFMDC is way better than it : in terms of college , faculty , hospital etc


----------

